# How to pass channel native resolution



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,
Is there away to pass the channel native resolution to my TV from the VIP622?
Right now I can only set it up as 720p or 1080i from the vip622.

Thanks


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Right now there is not. There has been some talk about it in a tech chat a while back and mentioned that it was planned for end of summer. Of course this has past and it appears to have been delayed. Hopefully Dish is still planning on it, but right now the answer is no.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

NO. THe only way is to set your receiver to 480p and let the tv upconvert to the desired resolution of 720p or 1080i. THis sometimes looks better for sd programs but doesnot look good for hd ones.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

thanks. How to set the vip622 to 480p? I thought the only 2 options where 720 and 1080i

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe there are actually 4 options...

480i
480p
720p
1080i

I am not in front of my receiver at the moment... but I believe you can force the output to any of those 4 settings.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

andy8888 said:


> thanks. How to set the vip622 to 480p? I thought the only 2 options where 720 and 1080i ...


Let me suggest that *you* decide if the picture looks better in HD and SD when you select 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i. As an example, I have a 1080p TV. My wife and I have decided we'll leave the 622 outputting 1080i. YMMV.

PS Like HDMe above, I don't recall if 480i is an option.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks guys for the info.

Cheers


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Ron's recollection is correct, and we are past summer, but we were to have seen this as early as summer of 200*6* per the May 2006 Tech Forum.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I would love the option to set my sd channels at 480p and my hd ones at 1080i or 1080p (someday I can dream). THis is the way the TWC boxes work and the tv does the upconverting for the sd channels . THis would work fine for me and I wouldn't need native resolution at all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I would love the option to set my sd channels at 480p and my hd ones at 1080i or 1080p (someday I can dream). THis is the way the TWC boxes work and the tv does the upconverting for the sd channels . THis would work fine for me and I wouldn't need native resolution at all.


That's what I would like as well. My HDTV does accept 720p input, but even for a 720p native channel like ABC or ESPN the picture looks much softer than if I let the Dish receiver upconvert it to 1080i.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Ron's recollection is correct, and we are past summer, but we were to have seen this as early as summer of 200*6* per the May 2006 Tech Forum.


Been that long..  Boy my memory is just not what it used to be. Older you get the faster time flies. Well anyone.. Either they came to the conclusion it was not worth the effort or it got place on a lower priority for other features like EHD, DishOnline, and Web scheduling that have be recently mentioned. I do hope it did not completely fall off the table.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I would love the option to set my sd channels at 480p and my hd ones at 1080i or 1080p (someday I can dream). THis is the way the TWC boxes work and the tv does the upconverting for the sd channels . THis would work fine for me and I wouldn't need native resolution at all.


This is how I hope they implement the feature too. Allow the user to select what output resolution they want for each input resolution.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> This is how I hope they implement the feature too. Allow the user to select what output resolution they want for each input resolution.


+1


----------



## zelig2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> This is how I hope they implement the feature too. Allow the user to select what output resolution they want for each input resolution.


+2


----------



## Backup Brain (Sep 20, 2007)

The one feature I liked about my Comcast HD cable box was that it automatically switched between 1080i when tuned to HD channels and 480p when tuned to an SD channel. Since I still have a 4:3 RPTV, this filled the screen for SD without user intervention. Now, I take advantage of the 722's simultaneous S-video output and my Harmony remote to manually switch from the TV's HD input to S-video input when I want to fill the screen with SD material.

The trouble is, upconverted SD over the HD input looks so much better than the S-video that I'm getting a taste for it, even though there are black borders all around the picture (I kind of hate the stretch modes).


----------

